# is yoga good for bodybuilders?



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey guys

im looking into yoga, maybe once a week. for stretching etc.. some say its good for the muscles for bodybuilders, others disagree... just looking for your thoughts on it please... thanks


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

in creases your range of motion and builds good core strength ? so cant be bad...


----------



## BigCon6409 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ghost is bang on the button.

Alot of bodybuilders/gym users dont do enough stretching because it isnt as attractive as pumping iron.

Static stretching post training can increase ROM & recovery, but should be avoided pre-training. Pre-training try to concentrate on warm up and exercise specific mobility movements


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks guys!

Im gonna take it up!


----------



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

Jakal, was wondering the same thing myself and found this under the search function. Did u ever take it up? Also is once per week enough?

Anyones input would be helpful re how many times per week


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I would suggest if doing Yoga, daily when you wake is a good option, I did Yoga for a few years and it helped Massively in martial arts. I'm assuming any type of stretching and breathing technique is good for bodybuilding and will help no end.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

I would recommend stretching at least 2 x pr week for approximately 15-20 minutes each time.

Stretching helps the muscle recover faster after a long hard week where we put the individual muscle groups under total pressure. The best way to look at this is to think that tight muscles ove time will pull or even worse tear.

I do stretching on a Wednesday and on a Sunday after 40 minutes of CV work. If time is not a problem I would strongly recommend doing 20 minutes of core work as well with the stretching. If you look at dancers you can see that they have such good overall posture


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Stretching is one of the most important thing most bodybuilders skip because they don't see any size gains from it.

I would say it is very important for the prevention of muscular/tendon/ligament injuries plus helping retain flexibility which does go as you get bigger.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/bodybuilding-training-ukbff-superheavyweight-stuart-core/36961-guide-extreme-stretching.html


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I go over to the matted area and stretch for around 20 minutes after every workout


----------



## chiagerdel (Jan 30, 2013)

Nothing wrong with some yoga after a workout, basicly is same thing as stretching to me anyways.

____________

http://bodybuilding-blog.org/


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I can't stretch my arms far enough back to do a squat, plus I suffer from Sciatica

I initially took up a Body Balance class, which is a balance of Yoga, Tai Chi and Pilates.

I progreesed onto doing Yoga twice a week, but they cut one class at the gym, so now do Pilates, so I now do 3 classes a week ( one of each)

My Sciatica is much better when I do the classes ( I had 3 weeks off due to tendonitis, and I suffered more ) and my flexibility has improved massively.

I still can't do squats ( in the traditional sense, although I guess there are variations ) but i'm getting there.

I also do CX WOrx for my core, and i've also found that in Body Balance, and in Pilates, they both work your core, which I think is a good base for lifting weights


----------

